# TOT Greeter using the PROP-1 Microcontroller, AP-8, and PIR sensor



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Hope you enjoy this tutorial, please poke around and check out our other projects!

SteveO
www.garageofevil.com

TOT Greeter using the PROP-1 Microcontroller, AP-8, and PIR sensor:
http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/tot_greeter.php


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I have the site bookmarked as one place to look for a clear understanding of such technolgical terror when I get around to it one of these Halloweens. The PDF links help (I hate frames LOL) I love the name!


----------

